# Getting Rid of the Chloryphyll Taste



## rollingafatty (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok i was bored and ended up coming up with an idea to get rid of that nasty chlorophyll taste...Every toker knows that u get that one bag where 
someone never cured it and you hack your fuckin lungs out...

Well say you want to harvest the top 50 % of your plant...2 days before you want to harvest you rip the top 50% of the leaves off...i say 50% because with some tall indoor grows and most outdoor grows the bottom buds are hidden and not matured enough to harvest..

2 days later the buds have sucked all the nutrients(chloryphyll)from the top out of the stem and surrounding area of the plant 

you harvest the top 50%, dry and cure as usual... but since you took the nutrients away from the plant earlier it would take less time to cure out the chloryphyll taste

u could probably do the soil leaching the last 2 weeks before harvest as well

i'm just looking for some feedback on this please...

GL on everyone's grows!!!


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 11, 2008)

The best way to get rid of the nast tase id FLUSH your plants!!! Lots and lots of plain clean water 2 week befor harvest


----------



## ryryman43 (Mar 12, 2008)

He isn't talking about flushing, he is talking about curing. You cure to remove the rest of the chloryphyll. Flushing removes the nutrients from the soil and plant.


----------



## MrBaker (Mar 12, 2008)

I think I follow, but I don't it will fly. 

I do know the smell you're talking about. Much of it goes away (for me) during drying when hang everything upside down in a room with good air flow, no light, good temp, etc. Drying lasts usually 7-10 days for me. After that, I chop the shit up and put it all in jars (if I have enough), tupperware, or even plastic bags (ziplock). Some people swear only by jars for curing, but in my opinion, no matter what, you need to bleed out air in your jar/bar/tupperware daily for ~ another 2 weeks for most of that chlorophyll taste to get out. 

The longer you store, the better they will taste. Its a waiting game.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 12, 2008)

All I was saying it starts with a good flushing . You could cure it for 2 months and it would still smell and taste bad if not properly flushed in the first place.


----------



## rollingafatty (Mar 12, 2008)

well what if you flushed, pulled leaves, and cured?


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 13, 2008)

Flush trim all fan leaves and cure well for a month you will have smoe ver nice smooth pot to smoke with very little or no green taste! that how its don.


----------

